# Always angry



## Tilly2118 (Aug 31, 2012)

My hedgehog is almost a year old and she still seems really angry any time I spend time with her. She will puff and go into a ball until I grab her in my hands then she will still puff but will come out of her ball. She never puts her quills down when I am around so it is hard to hold her for a long period of time. I just want her to be happy and want me to grab her out of her cage. Please give me advice that will help!!


----------



## 32432632343 (Nov 17, 2011)

Mine would do the same thing so here's what I advise doing:

When they're out of their cage but still balled up, just leave them on your lap or stomach/chest if you're laying down. Try not to touch them, make any sudden movements, or loud noises so they associate your smell with being safe. When she starts to get more comfortable with you (Could be awhile for her to get used to you, so don't be afraid that you'll never bond), leave a hand on her while she's balled up.

I did this all gradually with my little guy and he started to get used to me a lot faster. It took around 4 weeks for him to be comfortable enough to run around on me after a little huffing session (From being taken out of his habitat).


----------

